# Best Lakes for GIANT Gills in NE



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Guys,

I am usually a bass guy, but lately I have been really into catching monster trophy gills. It started this year winter while ice fishing on a pond at my new property. I have yet to catch a gill out of this pomd that is under 7in. The biggest have been close to 9in. I think there could be a real monster in there.

*However, Where do guys think the best big gill lakes are in the northeast?*

The best lake I know of is Mogadore. I have caught several monsters there while bass fishing.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't fish for gills to much anymore. I do like East and Turkeyfoot in April for big redears.
Last summer I went on a leech binge using them for walleye fishing. I couldn't believe all the big bull bluegills I caught at West Branch while fishing for walleyes.


----------



## allspecies (Sep 10, 2004)

I know they are a little tougher to locate, but when you do there are some bulls in Erie!! Usually get them trying for other fish, but have had a few good days.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Mosquito lake has some really nice gills too. I've caught many that were 9 or bigger. If i'm drifting for crappies and run into a couple big gills, out goes the marker bouy. I sat over in the 88 stumpfield for 4 hrs one day just slammin the bull gills. I had to have caught at least 75 that were keepers but didn't want to clean that many. Kept 25 and all were over 8".


----------



## NEEDABOAT (May 8, 2008)

There are spots in Portage Lakes where you can catch 9"+ all day long, all season long. If your interested pm me and I'll clue you in on a few spots. If you don't know where to go you won't consistently get the monsters after they spawn, only a few here and there.


----------



## NEEDABOAT (May 8, 2008)

Me and my big mouth!!!!!! Lol!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

NEEDABOAT said:


> Me and my big mouth!!!!!! Lol!


I'm assuming you got a pm or two.


----------



## NEEDABOAT (May 8, 2008)

OH YEAH!!!! You have no idea....I thought I was about the only guy who fishes for those guys with any regularity.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

about 5 years ago i caught a gill the either would have came close to the record on might have broken it at possum creek metro park in dayton but stupid me didn't report it. i did release it unharmed


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Guys thanks for all the info. I really appreciate it. Especially you Needaboat, give me a ring anytime for bass info. I have never caught a red ear. I look forward to that. I know Mogadore has them but I never caught one there. Just really big green sunfish.


----------



## Drum_magnet (Mar 26, 2006)

I know it's not in the northeast but Gill fishing in spring at East Harbor can't be beat. Not to mention, perch, walleye, bass, and most every other fish can be caught in and around the state park.


----------



## fish chris (Feb 15, 2009)

I been ice fishing at portage lake ,the boat lauch,off main and 619 caught 27 red ears all of them was over 9" long .in june and july ,hooking up with 50,60 fish is not un comm.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Mosquito Lake. Blue Gills big as dinner plates. Small pink jigs with two maggots works very well.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Look what i found while going thru my photobucket account. These are from Mosquito last season.









Look at the pile of fillets on the board too.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Where the heck did you get those monster gills. WOW. I am jealous. I havent fished mosg lake that much. Where are you all catching these and what time of year. I always seem to miss the peak times. 

Ive caught some nice crappies at west branch jigging with twister tails tipped with a minnow fishing the coves.


----------

